# 3-    -  2014 ?
!
! ,    3.     ...   -  2014 .  -    ,           5 ,     ,   .
1.       3/6  4/7?      ,  ,   ?
2.      " ,       /  ,          ".  ?   ,  ,  - .
      .

----------


## .

,     .      . 
       ,   ..

----------

> ,     .      . 
>        ,   ..


     3  : "... ,    ,     ,    1  2  251 ."    2  251 : "          ,                 ".    ,    .       .      ?

----------


## .

** ,               .      ,     . 
       ,         .     ,

----------

, ...       3  .    6%
    ,           .  .          .          .     3 .       ???    1234,    567??? 
 !

----------


## .

.           .   -

----------

> -


,      .   ,       26  60          86   26     , ..       .     ((           .     ...          86

----------


## .

.  -  2014     2013 
   .           .

----------


## .

!
 . 
 3  . (  )  /      (      ,     ,        ) 
  ?   ?   2.1? ,         2.12??
 !

----------


## .

?!...
    3        (2013)?
   2014       6  7?

----------


## .

2.12 -     
    2.1

----------


## .

!
  4  7 ,          (   )?

----------

3 

  1  3     ,     ,    1  2 . 251  .      5     .
    3   040,         () ,     - .
        ,    ,     ,        .      .
 ,   3 :
)   2               (, ),   ;
)   5  ,       ,        ;
)   3:
-  ,          ( 6     );
-     ,     ( 6     );
- ,     ;
)   4:
-           ,    ;
-       ,        ;
)   6       :
-       (. 3  . 7);
-       (. 3  . 4  . 7);
)   7   :
-         ;
-     ,       (. 3  . 4);
)   "  "       3, 4, 6, 7.
    3  -                 ( ).    2   3:
-              ;
-        .
  2    :
-              ;
-         .
  5               .  ,      ,           ,              .
 4   ,         .        ,      ( 22.04.2012  31.08.2014)       ,    .
 3.xls

       3. ,    !!

----------


## .

) !

----------


## room111

> 3 
> 
>   1  3     ,     ,    1  2 . 251  .      5     .
>     3   040,*         () ,   *  - .
>         ,    ,     ,        .      .


    15%   3  .
         ?
  141       (      324      ,    ,     ,  , , -, -, -        ).
   /     -    ? 
120 (  (, )  220 (     )?   -?

-      3/6  4/7? ,     /  ,     ?
    2 . 
 1: 
 30 000 -    3, 
      - 1000 -    6
    - 29 000 -    4
      - 2000

 2           / .

     . ..  1     .

----------


## room111

> 1: 
>  30 000 -    3, 
>       - 1000 -    6
>     - 29 000 -    4
>       - 2000


,  ... 
   86 .:

3 : 1283+2836
4 : 2545
6 : 1573
7  - 0
 :


        3/6  4/7? ,     /  ,     ?

----------


## vk65

> 141


       ,       ,    -  ,    (,            ). ,    120  220.




> -      3/6  4/7? ,     /  ,     ?


   :
1.   ,    86 ,     ,    76 ,        6 .
2.   ,    86   76    .
3.   ,    51 , ,    .




> 3 : 1283+2836
> 4 : 2545
> 6 : 1573
> 7  - 0


  .    ,   -  :
1 .
3 : 1283
4 : 0
6 : 1283
7  - 0
2 .
3 : 2836
4 : 2545
6 : 291
7  - 0

----------


## room111

.     ( 86  51 )  ...

----------


## 7272

.
* ...*  ..  .

----------


## .

.         ?   ? 
    86    ,    -  ?        ?
      ,          .     ,      .

----------


## 7272

,      ,    ,             ...
        ,          .

----------


## .

> ,


 -       ,       .

----------


## 7272

.
     ,    ?
    ,      .6

----------


## .

> .


 ?  :Smilie:  
    .      




> ,      .6


       .            :Smilie: 
  ,     ,   ,  .     86 ,        ))

----------


## 7272

> 86 ,


 .

----------

> .
>  ...  ..  .


  .   ,.       .     .   ,     . 
   .          (         ).        6.      3   ?        141?

----------


## Nattira

?

     ...

----------

,  .   3   .    6%,   ,      .

----------


## .

**,    -  ?

----------

.         ?     -..       ?    -    - 120? .   -       ?

----------

""    .

"          3   .        .

  ,     .       .     3     .   2/5    (    20.02.2015  -4-3/2700@).

  3    ,     ,    2014  (      ).   2014          ,        3.

 4      ,      2014 .            (       ).   6      2014   .     , ,   - ,   3      1, 3  6."

----------


## 7272

,     (  )

----------

> ,     (  )


   .     ,       //, .  .

----------

,   .         (   ).       .  .     .     3   ?   ,    ? 112  141?          ?

----------


## 7272

,   ,     .

----------


## 7272

:



> 3    ,     ,    2014  (      ).   2014          ,        3.

----------

*7272*,   2    ,      ,    .   ?

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## Taliska

1        2/5,       ,   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Taliska

,    01.01.2000 
  !

----------

1,

----------


## _

,    ().
  3  .
   : 
1. 4   /   2 000 000    (     )
2.          28 .        .
3.     500 000 -          (    )

:    (      ) -   ;  ;     23795 .

    ???    ,   .

 .

----------


## 1977

! 
 01.01.14  01.01.15 .        ,   (   +   ),      . , :
1.       3      , ,     (    .  .    )?   (   ) -  141,  -  120? 
2.       ?
 -  ? :Smilie:    !

----------


## tsgbp

,     .  2-   ,     ( -    -)    - :[ATTACH=CONFIG]addItem[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]removeItem[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]removeItemByIndex[/ATTACH]

----------


## 1977

tsgbp,   - !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## room111

!      141 
      ?   -      .
112  220 .

----------


## room111

...    - :

 55592

 55593

  1  ,

----------


## room111

> ! 
>  01.01.14  01.01.15 .        ,   (   +   ),      . , :
> 1.       3      , ,     (    .  .    )?   (   ) -  141,  -  120? 
> 2.       ?
>  -  ?   !


: 
1. 112  -      
141 -        
220 - .         . 
2.   .

----------


## Taliska

> ,     .  2-   ,     ( -    -)    - :[ATTACH=CONFIG]addItem[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]removeItem[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]removeItemByIndex[/ATTACH]


     ?

----------


## .

> ,     .


   -   .         .   " " (  ,  )

----------


## 7272

> 220 - .         .


     ,      76       ,     .        86 .

----------


## _

()
  ,           ??   ,    3 ,    ?

----------


## Marinach1502

(   )      ,    51     .      ?     86  -     ,  .

----------


## room111

> ,      76       ,     .        86 .


       51  10000,       3000  , ?
.   -   .

----------


## room111

> ()
>   ,           ??   ,    3 ,    ?


      ,         .       ,   .

----------


## vk65

> 51  10000,       3000  , ?


   - .



> .   -   .


.    -   ,  ,  ,    .        86 .     ,        .  :Wink: 
    (  )         .   ,  - ,     .

----------


## 7272

> .   -   .


    .



> 51  10000


    ,     .

----------


## tsgbp

,

----------


## tsgbp

> -   .         .   " " (  ,  )


   ,     ,       . ,  ,  :      , ,   ,   ,          .     . 6, , ,  .

----------


## _

,         3 ?     -    ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## _

.

       ( 4) -       ?          ?

----------


## .

> ?


           ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

.       4?    ,          -       6?

----------


## .

.    ?

----------


## _

)

     040  120,  .
          -   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 7272

121

----------


## _

,

----------


## 7272

?    .

----------


## .

*7272*,           121?  141?

----------


## 7272

112

----------


## 7272

141 .,      .

----------


## medyza

,  ,  .  ,      ,    ?

----------


## 21g

> .    ,   -  :
> 1 .
> 3 : 1283
> 4 : 0
> 6 : 1283
> 7  - 0
> 2 .
> 3 : 2836
> 4 : 2545
> ...


            ,    ? (,  100    , 75 , 25 ).   ? 
1 .
3 : 100
4 : 0
6 : 100 - ???
7  - 0
2 .
3 : 0
4 : 75
6 : 0  25 ???
7  - 0
?    25  ,

----------


## 7272



----------


## innari

.  ,     .   .  : *   xsd-.*     ???

----------


## 7272

,  .

----------


## innari

> ,  .


.    2- (       ),    . :yes:

----------


## 7272

2-   .

----------


## innari

> 2-   .


  ,   :   2- -     " "   .   ,   . :Frown:  :Redface: 
      .      .

----------


## 7272

> ,   .


   ,  1      .

----------


## innari

> ,  1      .


!
    .

----------

, , ,          ?

----------


## 7272

> 


 ?   ?

----------

3  .        86 , ..    .

----------


## .

.

----------

*.*, ,   .

----------

